# pics of my diy hood for 8 odno t8's 56k warning



## jamesbrokman10 (Nov 4, 2005)

here are some pics of the top panel for my hood that i am building, it is for 8 f32 t8 bulbs overdriven 4x to get 7-800 watts for my 300 gallon tank


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Again, very nice! That is going to be a lot of light on your tank. I would've probably just 2x ODNO the lights to save some cash but that is me  Are those reflectors DIY also? If not, where did you get them? Do you have a brake for bending them or did you use other means?

Last question, I assume that since the hood appears to be solid that you will either have a front entry or hang the fixture?


----------



## jamesbrokman10 (Nov 4, 2005)

*reflectors*

Yes i made the reflectors with polished aluminum, i went to my old job and bent them(still all the same old guys work there and let me do stuff) i think i have maybe $.90 in each reflector?


----------



## jamesbrokman10 (Nov 4, 2005)

*also*

the difference in price from 2x to 4xwas only $60, but double the light, i only payed $15 ea. for the ballasts


----------



## jamesbrokman10 (Nov 4, 2005)

*also front entry,*

Oh yeah it is a front entry hood, i only have 7 1/2' ceilings in my basement


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

jamesbrokman10 said:


> the difference in price from 2x to 4xwas only $60, but double the light, i only payed $15 ea. for the ballasts


Were did you find ballasts that cheap? They are double that here.


----------



## jamesbrokman10 (Nov 4, 2005)

In omaha nebraska at interstate electric supply house $15.99ea, not sure if they have a website or not, they also have 6500k f32 t8 bulbs for $4.99


----------

